# ISO low-cost prescription site



## Katie H (Jun 6, 2014)

The person who said getting old wasn't for sissies was totally correct.

Last month I had the privilege(?) of achieving Medicare status.  Yeah, rah!  Applause please.

As a result, one of the medications I've been taking the last 14+ years is not on the Medicare "approved" list, which means I have to pay the full price out of my pocket.  Now, instead of $15 for a 90-day fill to (checking with my local Walgreen's) $150 for the same quantity.  Pew!

Does anyone know of any mail order or Internet site that I can check with to find a lower rate?  I have about 30 days left in my current supply so I'm not up against a wall...yet.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 6, 2014)

That happened to me also Katie. After talking with my Dr. he prescribed another med that did the same thing and is covered. That's where to start.


----------



## Addie (Jun 6, 2014)

Katie can you find out which medication of the same is approved by Medicare? Also in Kentucky, do you qualify for Medicaid? They pick up the cost for me on any medication Medicare doesn't pay for. I have one that cost $503.00 for one month's supply. Medicaid pays for 80% of it and my health insurance picks up the rest.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2014)

I am in the same place.  Medicare doesn't cover one med.  I found Costco to be the best price locally.  I had to go to several outlets to get prices for comparison.  

Do you have VA privileges?  Can't beat the prices there.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 6, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> That happened to me also Katie. After talking with my Dr. he prescribed another med that did the same thing and is covered. That's where to start.



I wish it were that easy.  It took what seemed like forever to establish a medication that was effective and I didn't have a reaction to.  I'm pretty much stuck with what I am taking.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 6, 2014)

Addie said:


> Katie can you find out which medication of the same is approved by Medicare? Also in Kentucky, do you qualify for Medicaid? They pick up the cost for me on any medication Medicare doesn't pay for. I have one that cost $503.00 for one month's supply. Medicaid pays for 80% of it and my health insurance picks up the rest.



Kentucky no longer has Medicaid since they established a state insurance plan, so that's out.  We have private insurance.  So, here, it's the state plan or private insurance.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 6, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I am in the same place.  Medicare doesn't cover one med.  I found Costco to be the best price locally.  I had to go to several outlets to get prices for comparison.
> 
> Do you have VA privileges?  Can't beat the prices there.



Thanks, Andy.

No Costco and no VA availability.  Next......


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 6, 2014)

AARP and some other organizations offer a free prescription card that gives discounts.  I've also gotten fliers in the mail with discount scrip cards.  Some find that Canada and Mexico have much cheaper meds, I remember researching them for my mom.  Can't remember the exact sites, but there are a bunch of them that will ship to the US.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 6, 2014)

I am having the exact same issue with my wife.  Except I will tell you the medicine. Relpax.  Its a migraine RX and its very expensive.
It was on the formulary last year and the years before that.  It is just now, this year, they removed it from the formulary.  We did not check before re-signing with our current Medicare provider.  My bad!

Since its not on the formulary and she has Medicare Advantage, she has two(2) options.
1) Pay full price.
2) Appeal and have the doctor send a letter regarding the RX and why she must have it. Get an exemption.
We are waiting on the insurance companies response.

If you are on Medicare and have RX benefits, you have a private insurance company providing your Medicare health care needs.  Part "D" prescription benefits.
Medicare alone, for the record does not cover RX.  But, Medicare Advantage plans do.
So, get your doctor to write the letter.
I do not know if that will even work, but its at least an attempt.

Next November, look at the formulary BEFORE you sign on with any Medicare provider.  Make sure all your meds are on the formulary.
Go to Medicare.gov: the official U.S. government site for Medicare and look for "Find Health and Drug Plans".
Personalize your search so you can save your entries.  This is where you will find out if your drug is covered or not.

You can also look for "extra help" in this same section.  Just because Medicaid is not available in you're state, does not mean you cannot receive extra help.
Unfortunately, most folks make to much money to qualify for extra help.
But try and see.  You never will know unless you try.
Do this every Nov, to be certain you have the best policy available for your zip code.
Never remain loyal to any Medicare provider.  (actually any ins company) Check everything available every single year in Nov.  Make sure you make an informed decision every year.
If you qualify for extra help, there is no reason to shop your plan each year as the extra help pays for what Medicare plans do not.
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## cave76 (Jun 6, 2014)

There are sites where you can buy medications without a prescription, usually off shore and usually less expensive.  Whether they would have the med you need can only be determined by looking at each site.

*I won't recommend that you buy at an off shore site. That would be unethical of me. 
*
I have a disease that has been 'disappeared' (read Cure Unknown by  Pam Weintraub) and have belonged to many of their forums---- Lyme disease. Through them I do know that many people do have to get their medications off shore with no prescription and the names of the good and reputable ones are given to other Lymies.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 6, 2014)

Sometimes the manufacturer of the Rx has a program to help pay for their meds. One of my co-pays went from $50/month to $5.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Sometimes the manufacturer of the Rx has a program to help pay for their meds. One of my co-pays went from $50/month to $5.




Yup.  We looked into this for a medication SO takes.  Apparently the offer does not extend to all states.  MA was excluded.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 6, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Yup.  We looked into this for a medication SO takes.  Apparently the offer does not extend to all states.  MA was excluded.



Bummer.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 6, 2014)

When my husband died and I no longer had health insurance my wonderful Dr. gave me his office samples he had on hand for the prescriptions I needed. Anyone remember Dr. Welby? He was much like him, God rest his soul.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 6, 2014)

Read THIS!


----------



## cave76 (Jun 6, 2014)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Read THIS!



*Yes, please do. 
*
"But advocates for cross-border drug buying point out that most medications purchased from reputable Canadian or European pharmacies are the identical medications -- brand names as well as generics -- that are available at your local drugstore. In addition, those medicines, including some of the blockbuster drugs advertised on the network evening news programs, may be made not just in North America but also in Europe, South America, the Middle East, or Asia."

But, as I said----  you have to know your sources and trust who is telling you if it's a good offshore pharmacy.

I do and I do. But don't buy there unless you absolutely KNOW they're safe.

Some of them will ask for a prescription. People just leave that blank and they still get the med.

Some will have a 'tame' physician who will write you a prescription.

Some you don't need either.

*Do not do this unless you know your source!*

Now waiting for PF to come on and warn everybody.  And she'll be right.


----------



## merstar (Jun 6, 2014)

I've used "Canada Drugs" and "Get Canadian Drugs" with good results. Many of their prices are significantly lower than U.S. prices. You can go to their websites, and check out prices on all their drugs in Search. You just need to send in or fax a prescription.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 6, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Since its not on the formulary and she has Medicare Advantage, she has two(2) options.
> 1) Pay full price.
> 2) Appeal and have the doctor send a letter regarding the RX and why she must have it. Get an exemption.
> We are waiting on the insurance companies response.



Already been through the appeals process, including letter and backup information.  I was soundly denied.  Was told that the drug I take is totally unnecessary for women over 65.  I beg to differ.  I was off the medication for 5 weeks before, during and after my recent knee replacement and, believe me, I NEED it.  But that's another argument.

I checked out both the Canadian sites, merstar, and my drug did not show up on either place.

Looks like I still have some sleuthing to do.


----------



## Addie (Jun 6, 2014)

Katie H said:


> I wish it were that easy.  It took what seemed like forever to establish a medication that was effective and I didn't have a reaction to.  I'm pretty much stuck with what I am taking.



You may want to contact the pharmaceutical company that makes the drug to see if you can get it for free.


----------



## Addie (Jun 6, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Yup.  We looked into this for a medication SO takes.  Apparently the offer does not extend to all states.  MA was excluded.



Because we have a very liberal and generous Medicaid program. Thanks to Gov. Romney.  Can't afford your medicine? Mass Health will pay for them.


----------



## cave76 (Jun 6, 2014)

Addie said:


> You may want to contact the pharmaceutical company that makes the drug to see if you can get it for free.



That would be a patient assistance plan. One is http://www.needymeds.org/index.htm

I used one to get a very expensive drug for IV. But a person has to prove they can't afford it and that has need has to be verified by your doctor.

I suppose a person could lie----- but I didn't have to. Each med/manufacturer   has a slightly different protocol.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 6, 2014)

Katie H said:


> The person who said getting old wasn't for sissies was totally correct.
> 
> Last month I had the privilege(?) of achieving Medicare status.  Yeah, rah!  Applause please.
> 
> ...


I think I'd be very wary of getting my meds from an internet site. You've no guarantee that they are the correct dosage or have been safely manufactured to US standards or even that they are the real McCoy.

When you take your prescription to the chemist couldn't you ask them if there is a "generic" version that _is _on the Medicare list? Over here adults of working age pay £7 per item on the prescription regardless of whether it's aspirin or the most expensive drug in the NHS's book but if we want to save the NHS money we can ask the chemist if, instead of "Dr Blogg's Pink Pills", is there an equivalent generic form of Pink Pills that we can have instead. Are you allowed to do that?


----------



## cave76 (Jun 6, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I think I'd be very wary of getting my meds from an internet site. You've no guarantee that they are the correct dosage or have been safely manufactured to US standards or even that they are the real McCoy



That's the politically correct viewpoint. 

Often in the U.S. a pharmacist might automatically give you the generic unless the doctor has put---- 'no substitutions' on the rx. I  know my pharmacy does.

So I always have my doctor indicate that I get the brand name not the generic on drugs that are still under patent or still sold by brand name.

Speaking of generics---- they can have different amounts of the ''real' drug in it too.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 6, 2014)

cave76 said:


> That's the politically correct viewpoint.
> 
> Often in the U.S. a pharmacist might automatically give you the generic unless the doctor has put---- 'no substitutions' on the rx. I  know my pharmacy does.
> 
> ...


Doesn't happen here (or it shouldn't!). The generic must be identical. I asked my doctor and the chemist when I was prescribed something and they confirmed this. The manufacturer's packaging has to state the percentage of the "active" ingredient.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 6, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I think I'd be very wary of getting my meds from an internet site. You've no guarantee that they are the correct dosage or have been safely manufactured to US standards or even that they are the real McCoy.
> 
> When you take your prescription to the chemist couldn't you ask them if there is a "generic" version that _is _on the Medicare list? Over here adults of working age pay £7 per item on the prescription regardless of whether it's aspirin or the most expensive drug in the NHS's book but if we want to save the NHS money we can ask the chemist if, instead of "Dr Blogg's Pink Pills", is there an equivalent generic form of Pink Pills that we can have instead. Are you allowed to do that?



Unfortunately, there is no generic of the medication I am seeking.  However, I did stumble across a U.S. search site that compares prescription prices (in my geographic area - within my zip code) and alerts me to the best price.  If they are on the level, I can get a 90-day supply from a nearby pharmacy for $50.  Sounds much better than $150.

But...

Tuesday when I go to do my weekly marketing, I plan to take my med bottle with me and visit all the pharmacies in the town where I shop.  That includes some of the big guys such as CVS and RiteAid, along with a few mom-and-pop places.  I'll see how it all pans out.  I'm a little more optimistic than I was earlier today.


----------



## cave76 (Jun 6, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Doesn't happen here (or it shouldn't!). The generic must be identical. I asked my doctor and the chemist when I was prescribed something and they confirmed this. The manufacturer's packaging has to state the percentage of the "active" ingredient.



Back tomorrow to post about this---- I turn into a pumpkin about this time every night. Actually I'm going to watch Monuments Men. I am SO looking forward to it!

Here's something to read from Dr. Oz. (I have no idea, yet, if this applies to Europe or UK)

What You Need to Know About Generic Drugs | The Dr. Oz Show

I'm not a fan of Dr. Oz, but here is one time he nailed it. I looked up all his statements at the NIH or FDA and CDC and found them to be true.

Back later---- George Clooney, here I come.


----------



## Oldvine (Jun 6, 2014)

Your doctor might be able to write a letter explaining that this particular medication is the only one that works for you.  Of course the doctor needs to be willing to do that.  My doctor did that for me on one medication.  My co-pay is still pretty high,but I can handle under $100 for 90 supply.  Otherwise, I would also suggest Costco.  I'm pretty sure Costco has a mail order pharmacy service.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 6, 2014)

Oldvine said:


> Your doctor might be able to write a letter explaining that this particular medication is the only one that works for you.  Of course the doctor needs to be willing to do that.  My doctor did that for me on one medication.  My co-pay is still pretty high,but I can handle under $100 for 90 supply.  Otherwise, I would also suggest Costco.  I'm pretty sure Costco has a mail order pharmacy service.



Thanks for the suggestion, Oldvine.  My doctor has already written a letter and we've gone through the appeals process to no avail.  I'll look into the possibility of Costco's mail order arm.


----------



## Zagut (Jun 7, 2014)

Be sure to check online for coupons.
My pharmacist told me about this and it saved me a few buck on a drug I need to take before a procedure.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 7, 2014)

cave76 said:


> That would be a patient assistance plan. One is http://www.needymeds.org/index.htm
> 
> I used one to get a very expensive drug for IV. But a person has to prove they can't afford it and that has need has to be verified by your doctor.
> 
> I suppose a person could lie----- but I didn't have to. Each med/manufacturer   has a slightly different protocol.



Whether there's an income threshold depends on the manufacturer and the med, and it can change over time. When I first started taking the one I mentioned, our income was too high to qualify but a few months ago, when I called for a refill, the pharmacy technician signed me up for the co-pay discount with no income threshold. I suppose they assumed I needed it because I had the prescription and last year, my doctor did a test for antibodies to verify that it was still effective.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 7, 2014)

cave76 said:


> That's the politically correct viewpoint.



Politically correct? Why do you say that? It's pretty well known that there are tons of scammer sites on the Internet.


----------



## Oldvine (Jun 7, 2014)

There's also the possibility of ordering from a Canadian pharmacy if your doctor is willing.  Just today there was an ad in our local paper for a Canadian pharmacy.  Included in the ad were some suggested meds with their prices.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 7, 2014)

Oldvine said:


> There's also the possibility of ordering from a Canadian pharmacy if your doctor is willing.  Just today there was an ad in our local paper for a Canadian pharmacy.  Included in the ad were some suggested meds with their prices.



I thought of that, too.  Unfortunately the Canadian sites I searched did not list my medication so I hit a dead end there.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 7, 2014)

Oldvine said:


> There's also the possibility of ordering from a Canadian pharmacy if your doctor is willing.  Just today there was an ad in our local paper for a Canadian pharmacy.  Included in the ad were some suggested meds with their prices.





Katie H said:


> I thought of that, too.  Unfortunately the Canadian sites I searched did not list my medication so I hit a dead end there.


Oldvine, did you mean a Canadian "brick & mortar" pharmacy?


----------



## taxlady (Jun 7, 2014)

Talking about Canadian brick and mortar pharmacies reminded me that I needed to refill my 'scrips. I just phoned and they will deliver this evening.


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 11, 2014)

I guess I am fortunate that all the meds I am currently taking have a generic available.  I am not concerned about generics.  I only had trouble with one that did not do the job for me.  At that point I contacted the pharmacy and told them I only wanted it by a specific manufacturer and they complied.  I take so many meds that if I had to pay for brand I would not be able to afford anything else.  My copay is very high on brand meds.  With 2 incomes coming in I do not qualify for assistance.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 11, 2014)

I take two meds. One for osteoporosis and one for glaucoma. Without lab measurements, I have no idea how well they work. I take the generic for osteoporosis. There is no generic substitute for Lumigan for the glaucoma, yet.


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 11, 2014)

I used to take a brand med for Triglycerides.  I got samples from the doctor, but when he didn't have any I had to buy them and they were expensive.  There were times when I skipped them and sometimes I took them every other day.  The pharmacy noticed that I was not ordering them as often as I should so they called the doctor and the doctor switched me to a similar drug that was available as generic.  Tax, I guess if I were in the same position you are with the glacoma med I would just have to find a way to pay for it.  That's not something you can just skip.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I take two meds. One for osteoporosis and one for glaucoma. Without lab measurements, I have no idea how well they work. I take the generic for osteoporosis. There is no generic substitute for Lumigan for the glaucoma, yet.




Lumigan is sold over the counter in Mexico.  May I ask what you pay for it?


----------



## taxlady (Jun 11, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Lumigan is sold over the counter in Mexico.  May I ask what you pay for it?


It's $49.99 for a four week supply. I pay $10.00


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2014)

It's about the same in Mexico.  A lot more in US!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 11, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> It's about the same in Mexico.  A lot more in US!


How much does it cost in the US?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2014)

taxlady said:


> How much does it cost in the US?




Apparently about $120 a month.  More if you use it for growing eyelashes (Latisse).  You're getting a good deal.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 11, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Apparently about $120 a month.  More if you use it for growing eyelashes (Latisse).  You're getting a good deal.


Wow! What a ripoff.


----------

